# Weaken Filter Flow and Cleaning External Filter (Canister) Tubes.



## eylk (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello,

Am using a Eheim Classic External Canister Filter. I have black spots and patches (algae or mulm?) that run along the whole of both the hoses/pipes connecting to the filter and the In/Out valve.

Any suggestions on how to clean them? I think brushes can only do so much, it cant reach the middle area. Any chemicals I can dip them in? I was thinking of bleach but am afraid it will corrode the plastic and also affect the fishes when I replug it into the aquarium..

I notice the the filter doesnt quite 'suck' as much as it used too. Im guessing its because of the black spots on the pipes/hoses and also because I extended the length of those pipes/hoses. Any other causes I should be aware of ?

Thanks..


----------



## osnapitseric (Apr 9, 2009)

people usually replace them to skip the hassle of cleaning. 

Also try cleaning the propeller.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't think that those spots in the tube will affect flow that much. Just like eric said, just change them out. Probably easier than trying to clean them. Along with the impellar, you might want to clean the media too. Ceramic rings, bio balls, etc get filled with gunk. Filter pads also get all kinds of gunk in them. Just make sure to wash them with aquarium water and not all at once. Don't let them dry out too. You don't want to compromise all the bacteria in your filter.


----------



## eylk (Dec 15, 2007)

I had cleaned them up a few weeks ago.. will extension of the hose/pipes reduce the flow power? 

Haha I wanted to clear those black spots because it looks awful.. I should get tested for OCD.. I might be buying new hoses or pipes.. but in the mean time, is using bleach a good idea?

Thanks


----------



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

it is an obsessive thought indeedclean the hoses once with the special brush and your flow will return back to normal again.If your flow does not increase visit your local shrinkound:


----------



## eylk (Dec 15, 2007)

hahaha

erm... special brush?


----------



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

There is a brush especially for cleaning canister hoses which is a long spring about a metre long and at the end there is a brush.You squeze it through the hoses back and forth and it cleans the debris that settled on them.You might need to do this every 6 months or so and your flow will return to normal.In case you think that even the reduced flow is enough for your tank pay no attention and leave it as it is..


----------



## eylk (Dec 15, 2007)

time to go brush hunting...

has any1 tried bleach?


----------



## abcemorse (May 28, 2008)

You can use a piece of household wire (romex), have one strand stick out past the others, bend the end over and hook a piece of towel to it. Run the wire through the hose, attach the towel and pull it back through. Works like a champ.


----------



## mkeevil (Oct 22, 2006)

Get a couple of these

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3728+8937&pcatid=8937

Tie a string to the end, and pull it through the hose... it's not going to get it crystal clear, but it will remove the crud.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

did you clean the imput? i clean my fluvals every two three weeks because a lot of plants get stuck in there along with other large pieces of dirt. i wouldn't really worry about the spots, i mean, they are in the back of the tank anyways right? bleach will work as i have used it before but you need to rinse it really really well before you put it back. the impeller should get cleaned too. good luck


----------



## eylk (Dec 15, 2007)

haha thanks for the input on the input.. i think im gonna foe the brushes.. thanks


----------



## KraKen (Jul 17, 2008)

I found that a great way to clean them is to take a piece of scrubby sponge, stick it in the tube and blast it through the other end with a hose, doing this a few times made my tubes look like new.


----------

